# CAP Aldershot



## combat service support (18 Feb 2008)

Gents (and Ladies),

Not to keep beating a dead horse, I would like to know if someone who took the CAP at Aldershot last year would be able to shed some light on this course.  8)

I would be interested in knowing all particulars.

Cheers,

CSS


----------



## Nfld Sapper (18 Feb 2008)

CAP or Common Army Phase

The aim of this training is to provide junior officers with the basic skills required to survive and fight in the battlefield environment. This will introduce the candidates to offensive and patrolling operations and participate in section defensive operations. They will learn field craft, navigation, mine awareness and aircraft/vehicle recognition skills. They will operate Army weapons, (rifle, machine gun and grenade), and communication systems. Candidates will also learn how to plan platoon operations and to conduct conventional small arms firing ranges. The physical fitness program will be demanding but gradual and will culminate with a 13 kilometers march at the end of the course.


----------



## combat service support (18 Feb 2008)

NFLD Sapper,

Thanks for your info, it's a great start.  What you've written has made the course seem very interesting and of course challenging.  I've passed the BFT last December and what I would like to know is how far is the running PT.  Does is start off slow and PU to standard, or is it standard from the start?

Discipline, how much is at Aldershot?  Is there also a course syllabus? 

Lastly, do you have any tips to physically, emotionally, mentally and spiritually prepare for this course?

Cheers,
CCS


----------



## TN2IC (18 Feb 2008)

combat service support said:
			
		

> NFLD Sapper,
> 
> Thanks for your info, it's a great start.  What you've written has made the course seem very interesting and of course challenging.  I've passed the BFT last December and what I would like to know is how far is the running PT.  Does is start off slow and PU to standard, or is it standard from the start?
> 
> ...



PT is based on the NCO running PT that day. Usually there is a lay out done that the DS follows.

As for discipline, you"re on course. Period. It should be just like basic. Aldershot I recall correctly is a det. of LFAATC Gagetown. I use to work on both sides so I have a tad of a clue.

As for a syllabus.. I have been away from the teaching side. I'm sure someone will point you in the right direction on that.

And as for tips for physically, emotionally, mentally and spiritually stuff?
"Soldier On!"


Regards,
Schultz


----------



## TN2IC (19 Feb 2008)

Add another tip/quote:

"It takes a good follower to be a good leader."


----------



## combat service support (19 Feb 2008)

Sgt. Schultz,

You Said:

PT is based on the NCO running PT that day. Usually there is a lay out done that the DS follows.

I see. 

Also,

As for discipline, you"re on course. Period. It should be just like basic. 

Got you.

And:

And as for tips for physically, emotionally, mentally and spiritually stuff?
"Soldier On!"

Understood. This is very positive and I take this as encouragement.

Thanks for your tips. I am striving not only for success in this course but hope to try for eight top candidate or at least close to the top. I'm going to bring my PMA. I also get the good follower/ good leader proverb. That takes a humble person to live it. Thank you.

Ladies and Gents,

Is there anyone whom can hook me up to a syllabus for this summer?

Cheers,

CSS


----------



## combat service support (20 Feb 2008)

Alright,

There is another issue of concern. Pertaining to the material I will be learning on the course, I have had a touch exposure to most topics mentioned except offensives and patrols.  I believe that our unit will teach a little on defences, I will get the chance to observe, but, patrols, I don't believe I will have any exposure to them before the course. This has become my main concern. 

 I am wondering what strategies to prepare planning and execution for patrols and offensives.  Knowing these, I will have an idea what I will be up against on the course. 

Again, your assistance would be appreciated.

CSS


----------



## medaid (20 Feb 2008)

Everything will be taught to you on course. Keep in mind that many of your course mates may indeed be RegF members as well who have ZERO field time aside from what they get on courses. 

Don't worry about it, when the time comes you'll learn, adapt, and execute.


----------



## George Wallace (20 Feb 2008)

Is this the New New Army?  It appears you are attempting to do your CAP Crse by Distant Learning Package.

You will be taught from the ground up, everything you need to know by your instructors.  Relax.  Wait until you get there and are finally on course.  You don't have to know anything until you sit your bottom down in class.


----------



## combat service support (21 Feb 2008)

:ROFL:  





			
				George Wallace said:
			
		

> Is this the New New Army?  It appears you are attempting to do your CAP Crse by Distant Learning Package.


 :ROFL:

Sorry George, that's sooooooo funny. I hope the army hasn't been reduced to this. I better put away the video conferencing equipment. LOL

Anyway,  I understand that aside from preparing for the PT part of the course, there is nothing I can do so, I will relax until that time. I'm sure I can find a joining instructions package just before the course starts. Have a good one. 

Cheers,

CSS


----------



## combat service support (21 Feb 2008)

Sorry,

I thought I had the laugh icon  :rofl:

Cheers,

CSS


----------



## SweetNavyJustice (4 Mar 2008)

To hijack this a bit, 

I had someone look on the DIN for me for dates for serials this summer, but nothing has been posted yet (or at least as of two weeks ago) on Gagetown's webpage.  

Does anyone in the know have the dates for the serials this summer?

Thanks in advance to whomever can help with the info.


----------



## TN2IC (5 Mar 2008)

SweetNavyJustice said:
			
		

> To hijack this a bit,
> 
> I had someone look on the DIN for me for dates for serials this summer, but nothing has been posted yet (or at least as of two weeks ago) on Gagetown's webpage.
> 
> ...



Try G3 LFAATC Gagetown


G3 DIN ONLY


LAND FORCE ATLANTIC AREA TRAINING CENTER DETACHMENT ALDERSHOT


----------



## SweetNavyJustice (5 Mar 2008)

I appreciate the suggestion, but I don't have a DIN account, or DIN access myself.  

When I checked a few weeks ago, I was on base doing admin and used one of the admin staff's accounts.  There is nothing to say that I can't do that again, but if someone can just post the dates here (if they are available), it would be appreciated.


----------



## combat service support (18 Apr 2008)

Hello,

Sorry this is late!

I found something like a syllabus on the DIN, for those of you taking the course this summer. It looks like the 2007 course, both serials. I am sure that the 2008 will most likely be almost the same, except for the dates and a few small items.  

CIAO,

CSS

Is anyone on this web site going on CAP this summer besides myself? I am training hard now.
And no, I'm not worried.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (18 Apr 2008)

The only info you can count on is the info you get from the Crse/camp staff once you get there.  Work on your PT, show up with serviceable kit, a good atttitude and the willingness AND ability to learn.  Selflessness.  Lead when you are supposed to lead.  Follow when you are supposed to follow.  

I see you are trying to gather as much info as you can, which is fine as long as you realize once you hit the ground, it may not and likely won't remain as it appears now.  Flexibility, and the ability to change quickly, and correctly, to the changing situation at all times is a soldier skill that is never, ever not required IMO.


----------



## JesseWZ (18 Apr 2008)

I'm going on CAP in Aldershot, and since I am ROTP I have zero experience with patrols, etc.
 You'll be alright. Eye in the Sky nailed it.


----------



## Redeye (18 Apr 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Is this the New New Army?  It appears you are attempting to do your CAP Crse by Distant Learning Package.
> 
> You will be taught from the ground up, everything you need to know by your instructors.  Relax.  Wait until you get there and are finally on course.  You don't have to know anything until you sit your bottom down in class.



I considered biding my time until I could phone in the last two mods of my Infantry Officer DP 1.1.  But instead, I just decided to get on with it.


----------



## Redeye (18 Apr 2008)

Everything you need to know, you'll learn there, and have time to practice and absorb.  Better to learn it from the DS then euchre yourself by learning it wrong before you get there.  You're kind of "lucky", it seems like Aldershot doesn't fail anyone... though I don't think that's a good thing personally.


----------



## combat service support (19 Apr 2008)

Thanks All. I am working on my PT and building my PMA(positive mental attitude.) I'm psyched up and ready to learn.

Cheers,

CSS


----------



## combat service support (19 Apr 2008)

On other thing,

JesseWZ, I am looking forward to training with you. What is your classification. Mine is LOG.

CIAO

CSS


----------



## JesseWZ (19 Apr 2008)

PM Inbound CSS


----------



## Redeye (20 Apr 2008)

Well, you've got the two big things in the works then!  PMA is everything on that course.   Keep that going and the rest will work out fine.  As long as you keep driving through it everything else will fall into line.  Don't be afraid to ask questions  and seek advice from your staff, they're a wealth of knowledge beyond the TP that you should try hard to tap into!

Embrace the Suck!



			
				combat service support said:
			
		

> Thanks All. I am working on my PT and building my PMA(positive mental attitude.) I'm psyched up and ready to learn.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> CSS


----------



## RTaylor (20 Apr 2008)

Holy crap, a post that I can actually give input on (to a degree) from my past experience!!

I did my BMQ and QL3 at Aldershot (well, until I ripped the snot out of my leg and was forced into a Med RTU).

Here's my tips for your course and for Aldershot : 

1 - Go in with eyes and ears open, do not have any preconcieved notions. Just be ready to do exercise and learn.

2 - Aldershot is nothing but sand and swamp, with some woods here and there and the occasional road that *may* have shale on it. It can be very rough if your not used to walking on loose soil type areas. If your ankles roll alot or you easily get sprained I'd look for some way to strengthen them.

3 - Aldershot gets hot. Be prepared to drink your water and ask for more. Aldershot can skyrocket in temperature through the afternoon. On my QL3 a W/O who had been to the middle east said they were similar. We've had several occasions that training was suspended because it got too hot out. I've also _seen_ cans of pop and open canteens dissipate in the matter of an afternoon there, and a pop machine had to be replaced because it's refrigeration unit kept dying.

4 - If it rains get ready for black flies and mud. Enjoy!

5 - People won't like me saying this, but if you're a West Novie and your instructors are PLF from Halifax, be prepared to have the screws put to you on course. There's a LOT of "competitiveness" between the 2 units and some take it to hostility. I know that on several occasions that PLF on course were given preferential treatment and West Novies were given the shit end, it was reported and investigated on several occasions and some of the staff were given an ultimatum (we were told this by a WNSR staff member). After this happened things were a bit better for a while.  ( I am saying this but at the same time will say that many PLF are amazing soldiers and people, but as with any group they feel that being hostile is the way things should be. Some PLF recruits also carry this attitude and it is seen by the instructors.)

6 - Ignore the asshole 'super solder' wannabe's, the lazy douchebags that will push their work off onto you and so on. These people will usually be seen by the instructors for who they are. Just make sure that once in a while you play dumb or let things slip around instructors. (On my course, alot of the city boys were lazy and if partnered with a hard worker would "allow" them to do their jobs for them. It was as easy as going up to the instructors and asking them if they've seen so-and-so because they still have to do their half, or telling them you need to go to the bathroom and have you seen so-and-so because they took off X minutes ago). This, of course, can be applied anywhere really 

7 - DO NOT EAT AT THE GRECO PIZZA NEAR THE BASE UNLESS YOU WANT THE SHITS. IF YOU HAVE CONSTIPATION THE MEDICS _WILL_ RECOMMEND YOU ORDER FROM HERE.


There was some more things I was going to say but they've pretty well become a moot point because the base has changed quite a bit. I have alot of fond memories from there, I just wish that at the time I was fully aware of what I was getting into, and I wish that at the time my attitude was different, but it was a learning experience and now that I look back and really can't wait till my re-enlistment into basic training for the reg force.


----------



## 1feral1 (20 Apr 2008)

combat service support said:
			
		

> Alright,
> 
> There is another issue of concern. Pertaining to the material I will be learning on the course, I have had a touch exposure to most topics mentioned except offensives and patrols.  I believe that our unit will teach a little on defences, I will get the chance to observe, but, patrols, I don't believe I will have any exposure to them before the course. This has become my main concern.
> 
> ...



Hey CSS, don't read into things too deeply, you'll stress out before arriving.

As much as course are there for you to learn and advance, they are also fun too, as its the people who can make the worst place a happy place.

Have fun!


----------



## RTaylor (20 Apr 2008)

Yeah I had alot of fun when I was there but there were alot of rough times. Just watch Basic Up and you'll get an idea of what goes on. The WNSR instructors I had at the time were great people and there is a shitload of unit pride. Not just alot but a shitload, and just remember the boys from Windsor are usually clinically insane.

Well, I should mention that I was in 1999-2001. Most of the people I was in training with are probably Master Corporals or have left, but I do know of a few that are still there


----------



## Eye In The Sky (20 Apr 2008)

Wesley  Down Under said:
			
		

> Hey CSS, don't read into things too deeply, you'll stress out before arriving.
> 
> As much as course are there for you to learn and advance, they are also fun too, as *its the people who can make the worst place a happy place.*
> 
> Have fun!



That is more than 100% true. 

RTaylor,

Although you might have your opinion on the rivalry between the Novies and PLF, I could also say the same thing for 1RNBR and the PLF, 1 RNBR and the West Novies, 1 NSH and 2 NSH, 2 NSH and the PLF...see a pattern?  No doubt, many a PLF solider over the years has told similar stories of them DAMN West Novies Master-Jacks who screwed them over.  Having known and worked with MANY troops, NCOs and Officers, I will verify there is what I call a healthy Regimental "we are better than you" attitude in both units, and all Res Cmbt Amrs unit in LFAA (both 36 and 37 CBG) just like there should be. 

Something to think about....the unit rivalries go back decades and I would be sad to see them go, if the truth be told.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (20 Apr 2008)

Forgot to throw in the Two Battalions from R NFLD R  ;D


----------



## Eye In The Sky (20 Apr 2008)

And 45 and 56 FES...the mud gunners/Herbie units...its a long list!


----------



## Nfld Sapper (20 Apr 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> And* 45 and 56 FES*...the mud gunners/Herbie units...its a long list!



And we all know who the better unit is    ;D


----------



## RTaylor (20 Apr 2008)

I  100% agree Eye, rivalries are a positive thing but the negative portion of this was favoritism to their recruits and the deal that the Novies got. Our whole course except 1 Mcpl, the Captain and a sargent were PLF, they were the ones that reported this issue.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (21 Apr 2008)

seen.  It happens from time to time.  Am I correct in guessing the instructors were Jnr NCOs that you had the most problem with?  (Cpls and MCpls)


----------



## RTaylor (21 Apr 2008)

Why how did you ever know  ;D

There were a couple of higher ranks at the time that also gave some troubles. 

I came back 11 minutes late one day and got put in front of the course CO regarding this, was fined $75. All well and done because I missed Sunday muster when we were all supposed to be back on base.

Another PLF private not only missed that on the same day, but when he finally got there he was told to go shower and get his gear ready, and the next morning missed morning PT, muster and so on and the MP's couldnt even find him. He showed up just after we got done eating lunch and told the PLF W/O in charge that he was at the pop machine. I'm dead serious. He never even got a lecture. I still remember this guys name, a real douchebag of a guy, lazier than shit and willing to try to do anything to shirk duties.

It was actually this event that sparked some of the more dutiful staff to bring this issue and others to the C/O attention.

And God bless thems Newfies, some of the best guys I ever met and the craziest bastards to ever be around. Loved hanging around them, hilarious and very good soldiers IMO.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (21 Apr 2008)

I asked because I know ALOT of the WOs and Sgts in the PLF and I don't know many of them that hadn't professionally outgrown the "screw the other units troops" stuff.

If you are referring to Warrant Officer when you type W/O, its normally just WO.  

I can't comment on the other stuff as I wasn't there but...I've seen some things handled 'oddly' before in Aldershot.  And not just at the troop/Jnr NCO levels.  *shrugs*


----------



## Loch Sloy! (21 Apr 2008)

I'll be on this course too. Anyone else also doing BOTP in May and then starting CAP in June?


----------



## combat service support (23 Apr 2008)

Loch Sloy,

I will also be doing the BMOQ (BOTP) in May in Aldershot. I found out from WO of my unit there is no pre course assignment for BMOQ. All good to go.   8)

To all who replied after my last post,  cheers.  

CSS


----------



## SMP (23 Apr 2008)

Don't sweat CAP in Aldershot, it really isn't that bad. As for the rivalry, it too isn't THAT bad.


----------



## TN2IC (29 Apr 2008)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> And we all know who the better unit is    ;D




33 SVC BN!!!  ;D Ha!


----------



## Garett (30 Apr 2008)

Aldershot eh. I'd book a room in Juno Tower in Halifax every weekend.  When I was there in 99 a lot of people took limos to the Digby ferry or to Halifax as it was the cheapest means of tpt other then having your own car as you could split the costs by 6 or 7.


----------



## RTaylor (3 May 2008)

Garett...I was there in 2000 in the summer...did my basic starting in '99.

The only thing to watch out for at Aldershwitz is the marshes, loose sand, temperature and the local Greco Pizza. I have no doubt they keep a tight rein on old rivalries and dislikes.


----------



## SweetNavyJustice (8 May 2008)

Does anybody have a copy of the kit list and/or the training instructions for the course?  The link provided on the course loading message leads to a page for the joining instructions that is full of broken links.  

In surfing the CTC website, I haven't been able to find the document.  

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Rigs (9 May 2008)

I am doing CAP in Aldershot starting June 2. Anyone else? 

I am dreading it. Not for the course, but because I am a mom and it's the longest I will ever have been away. 

Wish I had done this CTR thing years ago.


----------



## TN2IC (9 May 2008)

I know most of the staff there. Hope you enjoy it. They"ll treat you right.


----------



## JesseWZ (9 May 2008)

Rigs, I am doing CAP there as well. I've heard nothing but good things about Aldershot both from folks here at 38 Brigade where I'm doing OJT and from buddies that did it there last summer. 
Cheers,


----------



## combat service support (10 May 2008)

SweetNavyJustice,

Sorry for this is late.  I got the Aldershot joining instructions from my training warrent officer. Speaking for that CAP, follow the PLQ list minus the CF(dress) uniform. From what I was told (and saw in an email,)  you should have those instructions as I understood emails were sent out to all units. Double check with your training WO in your unit.

All doing the BOTP in MAY, myself included, follow the "fighting order" kit list (helmet, full tack vest, cadpac uniform, etc.) as we were told there would be no overnights in the field.  Make sure you do the 200 page reading and 35 question written assignment before arriving.  

I'm psyched up.

Cheers,

CSS


----------



## combat service support (10 May 2008)

Rigs,

After information gathering from members familiar with last year's course, we should get at least every second weekend off.  I saw the syllabus.

 One 2Lt. said that this year he got almost every weekend off. I realize that this may or may not change, but, suppose that this year is the same as last year and assuming if you live close enough to your home, you may get time to visit your children.  Hope this consoles.

CSS


----------



## Rigs (11 May 2008)

It would, except I am way, way too far from home to get home on a weekend and still have time for a visit. 

Not to mention how hard it would be to leave after - for everyone.

No, I am just going to have to suck it up and make it through. I am looking at it two ways - one I need to get through for my family as I can;t leave them again for this long, and it's kind of like a very exclusive fitness camp - people pay big bucks for the PT we are going to get


----------



## combat service support (11 May 2008)

Hi Rigs,

Yes, That's true. Big bucks for bootcamp outsider the military. The winter indoc, likewise. 

It's going to be tough leaving the family, but, I believe you will adapt fairly quickly,  LD calling cards are available and you will make friends very quickly on this course.  Teamwork rules.

Cheers,

CSS


----------



## Redeye (12 May 2008)

Rigs said:
			
		

> It would, except I am way, way too far from home to get home on a weekend and still have time for a visit.
> 
> Not to mention how hard it would be to leave after - for everyone.
> 
> No, I am just going to have to suck it up and make it through. I am looking at it two ways - one I need to get through for my family as I can;t leave them again for this long, and it's kind of like a very exclusive fitness camp - people pay big bucks for the PT we are going to get



I remember my section commander on my RESO1 course, while our navigating through swampy Gagetown, telling us "There are rich morons who pay thousands of dollars to go to places like Outward Bound to do this stuff.  And you all get paid for it."


----------



## alan_li_13 (26 May 2008)

I will also be doing CAP in Aldershot this summer, along with 2 other guys here from RMC. How is everyone finding their way to Aldershot? Some of us got flights, but i personally will be driving the 17 hours from Kingston. Does anyone know what would be a good cheap place to stay for one night on the way? I thought about Valcartier or Gagetown, but they are all filled over the brim with people. I also thought about St. Hubert. Anyone have other suggestions? I also have a CAP kit list that I received through my CoC. If anyone wants a copy, I can probably dig up the email and forward it.


----------



## Redeye (26 May 2008)

From Kingston you should be easily able to make it into northern New Brunswick, there are numerous inexpensive places to stay.  If you stop somewhere like Valcartier or St-Hubert you'll have a hell of a drive on day two to make it into Aldershot.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (26 May 2008)

Having done a similar drive many times, I would suggest if you are making a 2 day trip out of it to overnight in Edmunstun NB.  There is a Comfort Inn right off the highway, with Subway, Tims', MacDonalds, KFC and the like a 1 minutes drive.  Rates are very good and they do DND discounts.

From there, you'd be looking at about 7.5 hours driving to get to the camp (with good directions on the Kentville end specifically).


----------



## eliminator (1 Jun 2008)

WRT CAP in Aldershot, are candidates expected to show up wuth DEUs? Course wont run into 11 Nov, so at this point I'm not taking them.....


----------



## aesop081 (1 Jun 2008)

eliminator said:
			
		

> WRT CAP in Aldershot, are candidates expected to show up wuth DEUs? Course wont run into 11 Nov, so at this point I'm not taking them.....



Is Nov 11th the only time DEUs are worn in the CF ?


----------



## scoutfinch (1 Jun 2008)

DEUs are not required for CAP unless your serial runs over Nov 11.


----------



## Kendrick (4 Jun 2008)

Anyone here going for the CAP starting june 16th?


----------



## Rigs (5 Jun 2008)

I am


----------



## eliminator (5 Jun 2008)

I'll also be there


----------



## maximus_koncept7 (9 Jun 2008)

me too, but this time its run out of Gagetown again, no?


----------

